# I fucked up taking my guitar to guitar center...



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

I'll give some backstory and then I'll jump in.


PICTURES AT BOTTOM 


Bought a guitar from Europe, an Edwards, the fret job out of the factory was less than practical. The factory didn't complete the fret job and just left the frets sharp and stuck out of the fingerboard. (Wasn't fret sprout). Sometimes the high E string would catch on the edges, also some of the frets were lifted. Naturally, I wanted to get this fixed. The main reason I'm so fucking ticked is because this is ONE guitar that I really wanted and would stop my GAS. It's quickly become my favorite guitar and it has the ESP concorde headstock. It's not about the money that I spent on the repair or anything. It's about not being able to replace this guitar.

Why did I default to Guitar Center?

I've tried a local luthier previously for an older SLSMG, but he couldn't figure out what a gain boost was so I was hesitant to return to him for work. I paid him $75 to essentially fix the electronics and he returned it to me without fixing anything and only tuned my guitar...

Additionally, I thought at least with Guitar Center, they have a company backing their employees versus an independent is kind of a coin flip.

Anyways, I took the guitar to GC, explained my issue, and the guitar tech, let's call him Tom, said he could redress the frets and be done in 3-5 days. The first thing Tom did when he saw my guitar was use permanent marker to mark the frets that were not level before I even decided I wanted it serviced. That's fine, permanent marker will wipe off, but I'm more concerned in the removal process not performed properly and it leaving ink in the wood...

Clearly, I was retarded and I eventually agreed to have the guitar serviced and left the guitar at GC for 3 days. (This tech, Tom, is on the older side, which is why I agreed to get it serviced. I figured the age might give him experience and he won't fuck around as the kids they usually hire would. A kid getting paid minimum wage wouldn't give two fucks about your gear, let's be real.)

When I first asked Tom how the redressing process worked, specifically if he would be removing the strings, he said, "No, that's more work and you'd have to pay for that. I don't need to take the strings off to redress."

I called him today just to ask him of the status since I haven't heard back and he jumped on the phone and told me he needed to take the strings off the guitar to complete the file (he happened to be working on my guitar when I called him).

Then I said, "that's fine, will you put it back either with a new set or just the ones that are on there?"

He said, "No, I can do it without taking the strings off. It'll just be harder. Bye now."

Red flag. This guy was clearly cutting corners.

Today, I go and pick up the guitar...

Fuck.

When I went to pick it up, I asked him if I could play it before I pay, and he said sure. Then he warned me about a bunch of stuff that "could happen" like the string catching still and also how he had tuned it to E Standard (it got there in Drop C). Red flags already. Then he went on rambling about the quality of work he'd done and how he'd polish the guitar etc. Really anything to keep me from plugging in. This guy is already covering his ass before I even had the opportunity to examine and inspect the guitar. I didn't say anything and just let him say his piece.

When I actually checked out the guitar, the binding had cracked in places it did not previously have cracks. Guitar tech said, "It wasn't me. There's no way it was me. But those don't look like cracks, I can polish those off for you." (Guess what, they were definitely cracks, you can't polish cracks off lol)

I will say the frets aren't sharp anymore, but they're a lot of other things.

I'm really not sure what happened or who touched the guitar, but a couple of other things I noticed were off. Additional ding on the body of the guitar. (Literally the wood fell off) Additionally, the Floyd Rose is no longer flush when I told him to re-tune it to Drop C. When I asked him why the set up is off and why my humbuckers are diving to one side like a teeter totter, he straight up told me, "I didn't touch your set up. I would never do anything to your set up unless I was supposed to. Was I supposed to? It costs more for a set up."

Then I finally got a little fed up and told him, "Hey man, your story doesn't add up. I've let you say your piece, but my guitar looks like this now and it didn't arrive at the shop like this."

And he was very evidently trying to deescalate saying shit like, "Okay brother, I didn't do this, but you know what? I'm going to hook you up and service this and tune it to your liking for free."

Then the guy had the audacity to unscrew the locking tuner and say, "Okay tune it to your liking."

At this point, I was getting more and more agitated and just said, "I'd actually prefer that you return it to the tuning it arrived in."

Then when this was ALL said and done, the guy goes, "Excuse me for a second." And he leaves and he pulls a younger GC employee aside and asks him, "Hey you got a second to talk?" and the employee was like, "nah I'm busy", and Tom goes, "No - I need to talk to you." So I'm here assuming there's been foul play or there has been a history of other employees fucking with gear that sits at the repair center.

Fast forward past that fucking fiasco and I end up paying and getting the fuck out.

Learned my lesson.

I can maybe upload some pictures tomorrow, I don't have the proper lighting to do so right now. I'm also not in the mood to take pictures and airdrop over them. But TL;DR:

Take guitar to GC to get repaired, but got more broken in the process.

I needed to let this out.

I'm going to call up management tomorrow. This is actually just so sad because even if they compensate me (which they most likely will not), I can't get this guitar anywhere.

So here starts another journey of my GAS looking for a black ESP, EII, or Edwards horizon with a FR...

fucking sighs

PICTURES 
Big fucking dent. 



Cracked binding. 




Redress? 




Top view of the redress (he redressed all the frets, these are the most fucked up ones.) 




Floyd Rose Is now Floating Up it was flush before




Polish this shit...





Thanks for drawing on my frets


----------



## gunch (Nov 8, 2021)

big mistake


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

gunch said:


> big mistake


having a mental crisis lol because i REALLY fucked up

when i called today to check on the status, part of me had an uneasy feeling about the quality of work. If he hadn't been working on it, I would've told him to hold the phone and just take my guitar back. That was my intention, but he was already working on it.

doesn't even begin to describe the amount of sheer regret I'm feeling now


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 8, 2021)

Bro that fucking suuuuuuuucks man. I’m sorry I don’t have any advice but I can commiserate a bit. 

I’m lazy so I have always payed to have someone else set up my stuff, I just don’t care to do it. 

My only fucked up guitar “setup” was when I let some old boomer like your guy work on a guitar with a floyd rose. 

I was young and didn’t immediately walk away when I said I wanted it in drop D with 10-46. He verbatim replied “no way these guitars aren’t meant to have anything larger than a 42. It messes up the bridge.” He said he’d “try it anyway”. 

As I was in a rush I let him. 

That single setup was so fucking bad I never played the guitar again until I sold it and didn’t go back to a GC for 5 years.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> Bro that fucking suuuuuuuucks man. I’m sorry I don’t have any advice but I can commiserate a bit.
> 
> I’m lazy so I have always payed to have someone else set up my stuff, I just don’t care to do it.
> 
> ...



I usually don't pay other people to do set ups because I know I can do better - but the wood work stuff, I'm not an expert in so I wanted to find someone to do it better. My mistake. Should've let my friend work on it. 

Yeah I'm in that boat now.  

Of course it was a Guitar Center.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 8, 2021)

I really don’t understand how you level frets with the strings on and how it is a big deal to take them off, even with a Floyd. Takes me less than fifteen minutes to change strings on a Floyd when using same gauge. 

Really want to see some pics here.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Nov 8, 2021)

If only Ed Roman was still alive, you could have experienced all this unnecessary heartache under one roof.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

fucking great the sharpie is coming off on my hands right now!!!


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I really don’t understand how you level frets with the strings on and how it is a big deal to take them off, even with a Floyd. Takes me less than fifteen minutes to change strings on a Floyd when using same gauge.
> 
> Really want to see some pics here.



Should really ask the tech. I promise I'll upload.


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 8, 2021)

As soon as I read "I fucked up...." I knew the rest of the sentence had to be either "I thought she was 18" or "I trusted guitar center"....best of luck with proper compensation and finding a replacement


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Nov 8, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I really don’t understand how you level frets with the strings on and how it is a big deal to take them off, even with a Floyd.



Tom probably swears by the Thomas & Ginex kit, or something. _Everything_ he said was a red flag. By the sound of it, he doesn’t check relief before he levels…But he tunes the guitar up to A440 with a drop C set still on, and then adjusts the pickups…?


----------



## odibrom (Nov 8, 2021)

Fretwork like leveling, crowning and polishing can be done at home with the proper tools and get very good results, but it's advised to do lots of reading/video watching and have a beater around for tests...

You have, however, a justification for a stainless steel refret and never go for leveling again... yeah, may be a bit more expensive, but you'll get a new guitar day experience every fucking day... minus the strings.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I really don’t understand how you level frets with the strings on and how it is a big deal to take them off, even with a Floyd. Takes me less than fifteen minutes to change strings on a Floyd when using same gauge.
> 
> Really want to see some pics here.



Uploaded the photos...  

Goddamn my hand is literally black from the sharpie... 

These guys are like the Geek Squad of Guitars. 

That being said if anyone is experiencing computer issues, I'm more equipped to help you out than any member of Geek Squad.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Fretwork like leveling, crowning and polishing can be done at home with the proper tools and get very good results, but it's advised to do lots of reading/video watching and have a beater around for tests...
> 
> You have, however, a justification for a stainless steel refret and never go for leveling again... yeah, may be a bit more expensive, but you'll get a new guitar day every fucking day... minus the strings.



Question is where I need to go for the refret because obviously not going to GC lmao


----------



## odibrom (Nov 8, 2021)

evade said:


> Question is where I need to go for the refret because obviously not going to GC lmao



I could point you out a shop I go to in Portugal, but it may not be for you due to shipping it around the globe... they've done 4 refrets for me already, and I have 2 more in their agenda soon.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> I could point you out a shop I go to in Portugal, but it may not be for you due to shipping it around the globe... they've done 4 refrets for me already, and I have 2 more in their agenda soon.


ah im not close im in us


----------



## odibrom (Nov 8, 2021)

evade said:


> ah im not close im in us



I figured that... good luck finding a respected shop without much hassle nor travel...

I think you may trust the shop if the first thing they'll do is taking photos of the guitar...

I did some DIY leveling+crowning+polishing before, the marking with the sharpie or the LOCAL fret crowning are common procedures, but require a bit more prep work like covering the wood with tape.

I personally think it's better to level them all at once on used guitars than to spot work here and there...


----------



## /wrists (Nov 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> I figured that... good luck finding a respected shop without much hassle nor travel...


Yeah thanks i can't trust the five star ratings anymore lol


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

who the fuck thinks it's a good idea to mark the frets with permanent marker? still can't get over this part lmao


----------



## Muzz (Nov 9, 2021)

It'll come off with isopropyl alcohol


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 9, 2021)

The sad truth is that unless you have history with the guy or you’ve verified their work personally through word of mouth…there just no good techs. 

had a tech at a very well regarded New York store work on one of my Anderson. I had to send that guitar back to ta to get it sorted out. Ridiculous.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> who the fuck thinks it's a good idea to mark the frets with permanent marker? still can't get over this part lmao



That's actually what I've done on the few guitars I've had to fix but like @odibrom said above, you tape of your frets and binding and then you mark. 

To me the sharpie is not the most offensive he did. From what I can see int he photos he didn't guard the neck in any way so you have tool marks all over the binding. If the binding is new and you can find a small spool in the same color you might be able to fill and level it with the proper technique but it sucks that you paid somebody to ruin it.

I would have lost my mind if he unlocked the nut and told me to tune the guitar myself in what was already a tense moment. Some people really are shameless.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 9, 2021)

Funny thing is I found my tech through guitar center. He worked there and was clearly a guitar nerd and knew his shit. He mentioned he did repair work on the side and I was quick to get his number. I came back for repairs and there was some new person who was clearly an idiot so I left and called him. He's been my tech ever since and he does great shit. If anyone is in the MD area I'd definitely recommend him.


----------



## Edika (Nov 9, 2021)

I think members here can recommend luthiers and techs according to your location in the US. As it is now it needs a refret for sure. It also might be the lacquer on too of the binding that's cracking, as it seems to be also lifting from the side dots. It would take more shearing force to crack the binding than what he'd do with files (I think at least). So all not seem lost if you find a good tech/luthier.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 9, 2021)

i feel your pain...Hard to be sure nowadays in any shop that people are qualified for doing stuff or even know their subjects. Goes to more than guitar related anyways ....
Had one guy in a shop in paris whom I asked questions about an Epiphone, knowing already some answers. Just testing. The guy was was just all wrong. "No , no ebony, hey it's an epiphone, not a gibson, no ebony here " I was wondering, "do you really know your job ?" Well i bought from Thomann. That's how a lot of shops in paris fucked it up. Be sure of themselves and push customers away by their behaviour. F...'em. They got what they deserve.

For your problem, I think that a good thing is to learn how to do it (luthier/3 day trainneship) or buy a cheapo guitar and learn on the fly if you can do it... Hard to trust a luthier you don't know (except if there's a good word of mouth) or one who won't charge you like hell....

Still some stuff can happen...On my N4, the fretjob has been badly redone, so i brought it to a friend who is a luthier (and trust me, the guy is really good, has a lot of ideas to solve problems and he just loves guitar so no worries here). He had a hard time on it as the ebony was very hard to work with, so he let me know, send me pics but i had no stress as i believed him. And yeah it was not perfect but wasn't his fault...Still way better at the end of teh day that frets with glue all around....

Anyways this doesnt excuse the ding on your guitar and how the whole thing was handled. Worst is also that you had to pay for that shitty job. 
Hope you will sort it out.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 9, 2021)

Isn't it standard practice to mark fret tops with marker when doing a fret-level? 

That said, by the end of it there shouldn't be any marker left, binding shouldn't crack, wood shouldn't chip, and the guitar better be in the same damn tuning it was brought in at. I'm also curious how they thought they'd level the frets with the strings still on. Seems like, if possible, it'd be more difficult than just removing them. What a shame.


----------



## narad (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> It's not about the money that I spent on the repair or anything. It's about not being able to replace this guitar.



It sucks but in the grand scheme of things it was an Edwards. It's very much a replaceable guitar -- they made a shit-ton of those and domestically no one wants them. So that should be some consolation.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 9, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Isn't it standard practice to mark fret tops with marker when doing a fret-level?
> 
> That said, by the end of it there shouldn't be any marker left, binding shouldn't crack, wood shouldn't chip, and the guitar better be in the same damn tuning it was brought in at. I'm also curious how they thought they'd level the frets with the strings still on. Seems like, if possible, it'd be more difficult than just removing them. What a shame.


Yes it's standard. Also stewmac sells a fret leveling beam to be used with strings still on, it's only for spot work though. 

Yeah this sucks, but I don't find the cosmetic damage that bad, and these are definitely replaceable.

I'm so glad I learned to do my own fretwork. Buy a shitty beater and practice on that.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 9, 2021)

this literally makes me think I could probably get hired at guitar center and be a decent tech, I'm fucking proud of my setups bc I have shitty taste and like super light strings with abysmally low tension on short scales with trems 

I'm hella sorry dude, that's the worst, if you're on the east coast anywhere close to PA I would totally recommend this little shop called Tone Tailors, they deal with a lot of high end acoustics, vintage Gibsons, and PRS private stock daily and they've done good work for me in the past


----------



## bigsimpin (Nov 9, 2021)

Feel for you dude... Not much you can do but find a reputable luthier and get it thoroughly looked at. I suggest a luthier because they do basic tech work but they repair and rebuild guitars, so should have more in-depth knowledge and experience than a "tech". 

Sometimes you might be able to tell how good they are by how many guitars they've got backed up waiting for work (many and full shop = good, have it to you on the same day = red flag).

I had a bad tech experience with my first guitar, an Epiphone SG, getting the frets dressed from the guitar store I bought it from. He drenched the fretboard in oil and let it soak for ages, then took the frets down so low I wouldn't even want to sell the guitar to anyone now. Maybe it'll make a nice decoration some day.

Maybe if you keep on GC for compensation you can get them to cover the cost of the luthier's work?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Nov 9, 2021)

This is why I never bring my guitar to store techs. Once in a while I get stuck and rather than doing a half ass job, just pay to a guy who has the tools to do it properly right? Bullshit!! Always they either do what I would've done, (I bring it to you because I expect you to do a better job than I would!!!) or end up messing up the setup, fucking with the wrong things, etc.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> this literally makes me think I could probably get hired at guitar center and be a decent tech, I'm fucking proud of my setups bc I have shitty taste and like super light strings with abysmally low tension on short scales with trems
> 
> I'm hella sorry dude, that's the worst, if you're on the east coast anywhere close to PA I would totally recommend this little shop called Tone Tailors, they deal with a lot of high end acoustics, vintage Gibsons, and PRS private stock daily and they've done good work for me in the past



I've thought about it too, but I think part of the problem might be that they have a heavy workload and don't have time to babysit every guitar, and pay attention what tuning it came in, etc. Might just be a useless tech too, here you mostly get jobs by knowing people, not by being skilled.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow, that sucks. The fucking DENT is the worst. And the cracked binding. Jesus, I'd be so angry.


----------



## sleewell (Nov 9, 2021)

fucking assholes. sorry man. how much of a discount did you get? hopefully significant, should have been free imo.


I took a guitar in a while back. it took so long I eventually just went and got the guitar back. several more weeks later i got a voicemail saying they didn't think they could do what I asked... I don't think he had any clue I had picked up the guitar a month back lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2021)

this kind of shit is exactly why I do my own setups, crowns, etc.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this kind of shit is exactly why I do my own setups, crowns, etc.



Damn, crowns? I have never thought of doing my own dental work.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 9, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> this literally makes me think I could probably get hired at guitar center and be a decent tech, I'm fucking proud of my setups bc I have shitty taste and like super light strings with abysmally low tension on short scales with trems
> 
> I'm hella sorry dude, that's the worst, if you're on the east coast anywhere close to PA I would totally recommend this little shop called Tone Tailors, they deal with a lot of high end acoustics, vintage Gibsons, and PRS private stock daily and they've done good work for me in the past



You could. But then you’d be making a bit more than minimum wage to do work you could charge more for/keep more of the money from by being independent.


----------



## josh1 (Nov 9, 2021)

One time I took my Ibanez S to get a setup at a Music Go Round and they gave it back to me with the Floyd so crooked it looked like it was a bomb crashing into the guitar.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

sleewell said:


> fucking assholes. sorry man. how much of a discount did you get? hopefully significant, should have been free imo.
> 
> 
> I took a guitar in a while back. it took so long I eventually just went and got the guitar back. several more weeks later i got a voicemail saying they didn't think they could do what I asked... I don't think he had any clue I had picked up the guitar a month back lol.



Haven't called them yet. They open soon. 


AwakenTheSkies said:


> This is why I never bring my guitar to store techs. Once in a while I get stuck and rather than doing a half ass job, just pay to a guy who has the tools to do it properly right? Bullshit!! Always they either do what I would've done, (I bring it to you because I expect you to do a better job than I would!!!) or end up messing up the setup, fucking with the wrong things, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about it too, but I think part of the problem might be that they have a heavy workload and don't have time to babysit every guitar, and pay attention what tuning it came in, etc. Might just be a useless tech too, here you mostly get jobs by knowing people, not by being skilled.


My experience as well...


neurosis said:


> That's actually what I've done on the few guitars I've had to fix but like @odibrom said above, you tape of your frets and binding and then you mark.
> 
> To me the sharpie is not the most offensive he did. From what I can see int he photos he didn't guard the neck in any way so you have tool marks all over the binding. If the binding is new and you can find a small spool in the same color you might be able to fill and level it with the proper technique but it sucks that you paid somebody to ruin it.
> 
> I would have lost my mind if he unlocked the nut and told me to tune the guitar myself in what was already a tense moment. Some people really are shameless.



Thanks for calling the neck guard stuff out - I'll mention it.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

narad said:


> It sucks but in the grand scheme of things it was an Edwards. It's very much a replaceable guitar -- they made a shit-ton of those and domestically no one wants them. So that should be some consolation.



I just can't find ofc


----------



## Adieu (Nov 9, 2021)

It's a Floyd, it's REMOVABLE with strings ON (remove springs and pull out)

You should have run once you heard that pitch


----------



## NoodleFace (Nov 9, 2021)

My first thought.. bringing a guitar to a luthier for electronics issues is hit or miss. Yes, technically it's part of the job but they may not be as well-versed as you hoped. HOWEVER, they are definitely well-versed on fret jobs. Not saying every luthier is going to be perfect, but every luthier is going to be better than what you get at GC. I've had to work on friend's guitars that they've taken to GC.. and it has never been good. Not even once. Multiple states too, not a single GC.

About the permanent marker. That's something you do when you level the frets, but it seems like this dude was under the impression that he was already signed up to do the work for you. Maybe a communication breakdown. Either way, you sand that shit off when you do a fret level. He might've been getting way ahead of himself.

Everything else just looks bad. That binding looks like someone really did a number on it, was there a massive atmosphere change over the time he had it? Sorry for your loss man. I'd bring it to a luthier instead of having GC do anything to try to fix it for you.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 9, 2021)

Damn dude sorry to hear they fucked your guitar that bad. The marker thing is common and it's easily removed if you use the right liquid and a rag. Leaving the strings on during a fret dress, although not ideal, is doable. Personally I like the strings off the guitar because it's less stuff to get in the way. Those cracks in the finish in the binding are ridiculous. I wonder what he was doing to cause that. Maybe pressing down really hard when doing the leveling and causing the neck to bend to an extreme amount and the finish cracked? Also him setting up the guitar in E without asking you first is piss poor. I always ask before I get into someones guitar what tuning they want it in. I also take measurements before I even start the setup so I know what the action, nut height, neck relief, and tuning were before I start in case he/she want's it exact. Another thing is I always check the electronics even if the customer didn't say anything was wrong with them because if I just take the strings off, restring it, and set it up and the electronics don't work right I would have no clue if it was like that before. 

Sounds like the guy was poorly trained or not trained at all. Or maybe just didn't give a shit. I've met plenty of "techs" who don't know the simplest stuff.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Here are some more cracks that he said he didn't do...


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 9, 2021)

Look, before we get all pissed off at the GC tech for ruining this guitar, maybe he had a good reason to do so. The dude might be the son of some touring musician that knocked up his groupie mom and she slapped him around because he looked so much like the guy. He has been boiling with resentment towards musicians and groupies ever since. 

Or not.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Look, before we get all pissed off at the GC tech for ruining this guitar, maybe he had a good reason to do so. The dude might be the son of some touring musician that knocked up his groupie mom and she slapped him around because he looked so much like the guy. He has been boiling with resentment towards musicians and groupies ever since.
> 
> Or not.


lol im not that lucky


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> Here are some more cracks that he said he didn't do...



Jesus dude that's a nightmare! I have to ask, why didn't you call for the store manager right then and there to show him?? If it had come in with cracks and damage I would imagine they'd have a policy of documenting them so that they aren't accused after the work is done. I think a store manager would've found some way to compensate you. Now that you took it home I think you're going to have a much harder time getting any compensation as they can say it must've occurred after you took it home.

Sorry to hear this happened to you! And yeah don't EVER get work done at GC.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> Jesus dude that's a nightmare! I have to ask, why didn't you call for the store manager right then and there to show him?? If it had come in with cracks and damage I would imagine they'd have a policy of documenting them so that they aren't accused after the work is done. I think a store manager would've found some way to compensate you. Now that you took it home I think you're going to have a much harder time getting any compensation as they can say it must've occurred after you took it home.
> 
> Sorry to hear this happened to you! And yeah don't EVERY get work done at GC.



No manager was working at the moment. I just called them and spoke and the manager believes me with the pictures I sent. I'm expecting a call before EOD.

She even said on the phone that she saw the cracks made with the tool.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> who the fuck thinks it's a good idea to mark the frets with permanent marker? still can't get over this part lmao



If you do it correctly, that's a valid method. Obviously he didn't do it correctly. The idea is that if your crown is even, all the marker should come off. Clearly he didn't know that, or understand masking tape, or know how to setup a Floyd, or, well, anything.


----------



## Wucan (Nov 9, 2021)

The part about dressing the frets without taking the strings out... I would have never set foot in that GC again after hearing that. 

That's why you have to try hard to find techs/luthiers in your area. Most big box stores either don't have qualified techs or they employ someone grossly unqualified who takes shit pay (because they would never get clients on their own)


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> No manager was working at the moment. I just called them and spoke and the manager believes me with the pictures I sent. I'm expecting a call before EOD.
> 
> She even said on the phone that she saw the cracks made with the tool.



Nice! Hopefully they do something really nice for you


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Wucan said:


> The part about dressing the frets without taking the strings out... I would have never set foot in that GC again after hearing that.
> 
> That's why you have to try hard to find techs/luthiers in your area. Most big box stores either don't have qualified techs or they employ someone grossly unqualified who takes shit pay (because they would never get clients on their own)


I should've known, but I didn't know much about fret dressing then.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 9, 2021)

Yikes. My condolences. There's nobody in my town I'd trust to do this kind of work, honestly, but at least if I fuck it up it's nobody else's fault. 

The good news is, a real tech should be able to sort out all of that except the cracks. Hopefully those are "just" cosmetic, that still sucks though.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Yikes. My condolences. There's nobody in my town I'd trust to do this kind of work, honestly, but at least if I fuck it up it's nobody else's fault.
> 
> The good news is, a real tech should be able to sort out all of that except the cracks. Hopefully those are "just" cosmetic, that still sucks though.


Big problem is finding someone who can do the work


----------



## StevenC (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> Big problem is finding someone who can do the work


Where do you live? If you're near a Guitar Center you're probably near someone reputable.


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 9, 2021)

You took it to the Lake Forest GC right? I have been dealing with them the last two days. I'm not impressed.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> You took it to the Lake Forest GC right? I have been dealing with them the last two days. I'm not impressed.


Yes actually lol...

Hi there.


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> Yes actually lol...
> 
> Hi there.


I'm not stalking you but I am considering buying an ESP LTD M1 in black so.... that's how I knew


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I'm not stalking you but I am considering buying an ESP LTD M1 in black so.... that's how I knew


Ah okay well haha if you want it let me know - I can make a fair deal for you considering it's brand new.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 9, 2021)

Is EVERYBODY here from OC???


----------



## Wucan (Nov 9, 2021)

Isn't SoCal a mecca for guitar manufacturers? There can't possible be a shortage of qualified guitar techs over there.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Isn't SoCal a mecca for guitar manufacturers? There can't possible be a shortage of qualified guitar techs over there.


idk really but obviously i didnt find the qualified one lol


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Nov 9, 2021)

Lots and lots of guitar techs in the So Cal area, lead time is kinda an issue right now. I'm currently waiting for a setup and was quoted a 3 month wait.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Lots and lots of guitar techs in the So Cal area, lead time is kinda an issue right now. I'm currently waiting for a setup and was quoted a 3 month wait.


Not sure how people find em but i dont wanna shoot in the dark with google reviews


----------



## budda (Nov 9, 2021)

Ask around.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 9, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Isn't SoCal a mecca for guitar manufacturers? There can't possible be a shortage of qualified guitar techs over there.



We don't get much of qualified-anythings here


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 9, 2021)

The 80's are over. SoCal isn't a mecca for guitar related stuff anymore. We are just a mecca for homeless and Tesla owners


----------



## ClownShoes (Nov 9, 2021)

Pretty obvious someone fucking dropped the thing, why else would there be binding cracks??

Call management and ask to escalate your complaint.


----------



## ClownShoes (Nov 9, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Isn't SoCal a mecca for guitar manufacturers? There can't possible be a shortage of qualified guitar techs over there.


Lmao, I'm finding this part ridiculous.

I'm in Australia and I know at least 3 decent techs in my area. Avoid chain stores unless you know the tech personally.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 9, 2021)

Even in SF, there's a shortage of good techs. When I first moved here 7 years ago, there were a lot who couldn't even do floyd setups and level frets. My friends and I had to pay top dollar for a luthier who works with Satriani and Death Angel just to do the harder stuff. And he moved to Oakland at the height of the pandemic. The other shop is even more expensive and the shop manager is the EMG YouTube lady. 

Sorry this happened to you. SoCal should have a few hidden gems around.


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 9, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Even in SF, there's a shortage of good techs. When I first moved here 7 years ago, there were a lot who couldn't even do floyd setups and level frets.



How, in a state with the population of a _country,_ is there not an abundance of people who can turn 2 screws and then re-tune the guitar? 

I'm not arguing or disagreeing, I just think that's wild


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 9, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> How, in a state with the population of a _country_ is there not an abundance of people who can turn 2 screws and then re-tune the guitar?
> 
> I'm not arguing or disagreeing, I just think that's wild



Oh, there are techs, for sure. But not a lot of them are the good ones who will really take care of your guitar.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

Okay everyone @here is the update. 

GC told is going to send it to https://www.sisrepairservice.com/ (their 3rd party) to get any damages repaired and redressing done. After communicating with their manager, it appears their REPAIRMEN are not LUTHIERS. Just REPAIRS only. (For anyone in the future who wants to take their guitar to GC, it was their subtle way of telling me they're not competent). 

The manager essentially promised me that it would be like new when the job was completed. I looked at the reviews as well. They said worst case scenario they'll buy the guitar off of me for the valued price if it is to go south. I'm hoping it doesn't happen. 

I was REALLY skeptical, but you know what guys? At least they're trying to be liable and not shifting blame. 

Let's hope I don't get fucked.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> Okay everyone @here is the update.
> 
> GC told is going to send it to https://www.sisrepairservice.com/ (their 3rd party) to get any damages repaired and redressing done. After communicating with their manager, it appears their REPAIRMEN are not LUTHIERS. Just REPAIRS only. (For anyone in the future who wants to take their guitar to GC, it was their subtle way of telling me they're not competent).
> 
> ...


I’m glad they offered you a solution that is reasonable. Keep us updated.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 9, 2021)

Good luck dude...


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 9, 2021)

Man, I feel for you regarding all the stuff that happened to this guitar, but looking at some of the closeups, it got some issues with the finish that probably pre-dated your service appointment. The binding isn't cracked. The finish over the binding is what's splitting, you can some of the cracks extend past the binding and into the neck. Also the lacquer appears to be delaminating from the side dots. I bought an old strat that wasn't necessarily stored well and had similar finish issues on the maple neck and I elected to get the whole thing refinished in poly. What happened to your gear is still inexcusable, but it looks like the finish was starting to give already and the sloppy tech work exposed its weaknesses. Hope you get some of these things resolved with their follow-up service.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 9, 2021)

That's a lot more reasonable an offer than I was expecting.



evade said:


> REPAIRMEN are not LUTHIERS


There's so many layers to this statement. Can you imagine - you go to a garage to have them say "oh, we're not mechanics, we just do repairs". What does that mean - _That's what mechanics do._ _Why would you accept the job knowing you're not qualified?_ I understand that there's a difference between a luthier and a guitar tech.... but also kinda not really? There's a ton of overlap there.


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 9, 2021)

evade said:


> Okay everyone @here is the update.
> 
> GC told is going to send it to https://www.sisrepairservice.com/ (their 3rd party) to get any damages repaired and redressing done. After communicating with their manager, it appears their REPAIRMEN are not LUTHIERS. Just REPAIRS only. (For anyone in the future who wants to take their guitar to GC, it was their subtle way of telling me they're not competent).
> 
> ...



let's get the wording right my man.

a luthier has to be able to build a complete guitar from scratch. there are no luthiers at guitar center.

a guitar technician only has to be able to set up your guitar or do some fretwork.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 9, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Man, I feel for you regarding all the stuff that happened to this guitar, but looking at some of the closeups, it got some issues with the finish that probably pre-dated your service appointment. The binding isn't cracked. The finish over the binding is what's splitting, you can some of the cracks extend past the binding and into the neck. Also the lacquer appears to be delaminating from the side dots. I bought an old strat that wasn't necessarily stored well and had similar finish issues on the maple neck and I elected to get the whole thing refinished in poly. What happened to your gear is still inexcusable, but it looks like the finish was starting to give already and the sloppy tech work exposed its weaknesses. Hope you get some of these things resolved with their follow-up service.



think ur most likely right 


Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m glad they offered you a solution that is reasonable. Keep us updated.



yes they wanted to keep my business



TedEH said:


> That's a lot more reasonable an offer than I was expecting.
> 
> 
> There's so many layers to this statement. Can you imagine - you go to a garage to have them say "oh, we're not mechanics, we just do repairs". What does that mean - _That's what mechanics do._ _Why would you accept the job knowing you're not qualified?_ I understand that there's a difference between a luthier and a guitar tech.... but also kinda not really? There's a ton of overlap there.


that's what i was thinking too - it's almost a shady marketing technique to make people who aren't familiar with specified trade to seem qualified


----------



## shredmonster76 (Nov 10, 2021)

I have seen 2 luthiers post from time to time on craigslist. https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/msg/d/moreno-valley-guitar-repair/7387699667.html, his ad used to say he worked for Suhr. I haven't personally used this guy, but I emailed him about some repairs and he responded quickly.


----------



## skullfxr (Nov 10, 2021)

If the guy is a legitimate t luthier I don't think he is advertising on CL lol.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 10, 2021)

I still don't think the issues are that bad, incompetent, sure, but this is a real life testament on why you need to learn the basics of guitar setups/basic fretwork. No one will treat your guitar as good as you will.


----------



## laxu (Nov 10, 2021)

IwantTacos said:


> let's get the wording right my man.
> 
> a luthier has to be able to build a complete guitar from scratch. there are no luthiers at guitar center.
> 
> a guitar technician only has to be able to set up your guitar or do some fretwork.



i consider myself a guitar technician because I have fixed a lot of things on my own guitars with better and worse success over the years. But I am no luthier because I haven't built a single guitar (yet). You can be a great tech without ever becoming a luthier, just means you focus on repairs rather than building stuff.

But a guitar technician or repairman/woman should still be competent to hold that title. First red flag for me would have been "nah no need to remove the strings". That's the first thing to do when working on a guitar. Block the bridge since it's a FR, remove the strings, get to work on the neck. Strings are disposable, no need to work around them.

Even more ridiculous is that it got returned with clear markings on the frets. Those are used to mark the frets before they are sanded and leveled and they get removed. If they decided that the frets don't need leveling the normal thing to do would be to simply polish out the markings.

I have never had any of my guitars repaired and not having a setup involved in the process. To me it's pretty much standard that if something is repaired, a full setup is done as well.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 10, 2021)

In my opinion, a luthier is a person who builds stringed instruments. A tech and a repairman is just that, and a luthier is also a tech and repairman, but not the other way around to me. 

Kind of like a square is a rectangle but a rectangle isnt a square. 

I'm a tech/do repair work, but I'd never call myself a luthier, as I've built parts casters and done a ton of finish and fretwork, but never took blocks of wood and made an instrument out of them.


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2021)

Leaving the strings on to save you some money 

A fret level is a really straight forward and easy job if approached in a professional manner. Seems like this guy approached you with a flashing red light on his head. You should have run for the hills.

Sorry to see he damaged your guitar. I hope you get some kind of recompense.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 10, 2021)

pondman said:


> Leaving the strings on to save you some money
> 
> A fret level is a really straight forward and easy job if approached in a professional manner. Seems like this guy approached you with a flashing red light on his head. You should have run for the hills.
> 
> Sorry to see he damaged your guitar. I hope you get some kind of recompense.


yea literally $5 strings damages $1500 guitar


----------



## failsafe (Nov 10, 2021)

I wonder if those binding cracks are from the GC “tech” hammering down the frets to get them seated. 


evade said:


> also some of the frets were lifted.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 10, 2021)

evade said:


> Okay everyone @here is the update.
> 
> GC told is going to send it to https://www.sisrepairservice.com/ (their 3rd party) to get any damages repaired and redressing done. After communicating with their manager, it appears their REPAIRMEN are not LUTHIERS. Just REPAIRS only. (For anyone in the future who wants to take their guitar to GC, it was their subtle way of telling me they're not competent).
> 
> ...


so in regards to this, they're now telling me i gotta wait till next week before they get it out the door


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 10, 2021)

evade said:


> so in regards to this, they're now telling me i gotta wait till next week before they get it out the door


That's actually extremely fast in the climate we are all in.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Nov 10, 2021)

skullfxr said:


> If the guy is a legitimate luthier I don't think he is advertising on CL lol.



Perhaps they offer _additional _services.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2021)

Not everyone who prepares food is a chef and not all techs, luthiers, repair people, are going to have the same competencies. 

An experienced repair person might not build guitars from scratch, but they'll be much better at working on already built instruments and the wear and damage that comes with them. 

A "tech" could mean a lot of things, but it's usually someone who works on the functional side of things and just enough to get guitars playing right, but could also be a repair person depending on how long they've been at it. 

Luthier can mean so many things that I usually ignore the title. A guy who whacks together Warmoth builds would be considered a "luthier" by some, and some of the best luthiers I've ever meant have never worked on electric guitars. 

None of this is rocket science. Regardless of where they work or how they advertise or what they call themselves, just see samples of their work, ideally before, after, and in progress. If they're not willing to show, run. If you can't tell if it's good or bad, then it probably doesn't matter. 



skullfxr said:


> If the guy is a legitimate t luthier I don't think he is advertising on CL lol.



Remember, guitars were around a long time before computers. Plenty of the best out there aren't that great at computers. Just something to think about.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 10, 2021)

No shit, Sherlocks.

A legitimate luthier would be making LUTES. 

And probably be dead. And/or on a beer bender longer than his beard somewhere in northeastern europe.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 10, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember, guitars were around a long time before computers. Plenty of the best out there aren't that great at computers. Just something to think about.


Oddly enough, I have more computer proficiency than the tech at GC to guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2021)

Adieu said:


> And probably be dead.



Probably, because it's been a few hundred years since the term applied specifically to lutes.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 10, 2021)

Oh I know. But it still sounds a little short of legitimate.


----------



## ClownShoes (Nov 10, 2021)

pondman said:


> Seems like this guy approached you with a flashing red light on his head. You should have run for the hills.


Honestly when you're young and don't know any better it's hard to assert yourself in these situations.

I've done pretty much the same thing with a mountain bike before. The wasted time is the most annoying thing.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 11, 2021)

vertigo08 said:


> Honestly when you're young and don't know any better it's hard to assert yourself in these situations.
> 
> I've done pretty much the same thing with a mountain bike before. The wasted time is the most annoying thing.


It wasn't that - it was literally not recognizing the red flag.


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 11, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember, guitars were around a long time before computers. Plenty of the best out there aren't that great at computers. Just something to think about.



True of so many other things as well, even for newer crafts. 

Some people are just old and aren't interested in computing. But even for young people, it's time and effort and mental capacity to go and figure out the best place to post and how to get noticed. And that assumes you want to get as noticed as possible, which often isn't true for craftsman types. They don't want a million enquiries and different accounts and ways to contact them, because there is only so much work that they can take on, and they definitely don't want to spend their work time checking and updating and reposting and whatever.

A while back I got a tech to replace a sticky tone pot on my sexplorer. He also gave my dodgy soldering a once over, cleaned up some overly blobby bits and re-soldered a dubious connection to a pot case. Dude charged me £15, including the new pot. I asked him how the hell he makes money like that. He said that his day job is working on industrial freezers and air conditioners and such, and that guitar tech stuff is just because he enjoys it and it pays for a few beers. He didn't even advertise, you just ask someone you know for Ed's number. And apparently that was good enough to leave a stack of hardcases sitting in his in tray.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 11, 2021)

vertigo08 said:


> Honestly when you're young and don't know any better it's hard to assert yourself in these situations.


In my experience, that's not exclusive to being young. It's easy to just say _yeah, I'd totally see the flags and assert myself and bail_, but in the moment, feeling like you're half committed by being there already, not wanting to deal with the confrontation, lots of people would just risk it anyway because of nerves or what have you.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 11, 2021)

Glad things are working out well. I was losing it in my head on first page with the outrage over the marker as that was like the closest thing they came close to doing right lol (apart from not removing it)


----------



## Xaeldaren (Nov 11, 2021)

TedEH said:


> In my experience, that's not exclusive to being young. It's easy to just say _yeah, I'd totally see the flags and assert myself and bail_, but in the moment, feeling like you're half committed by being there already, not wanting to deal with the confrontation, lots of people would just risk it anyway because of nerves or what have you.



I've had a couple of guitars messed up for this reason exactly, and I'm in my 30s. Getting better about it now - I don't deal with anyone who doesn't already have a great reception, and even then, it's for stuff I definitely won't feel confident doing myself, like fretwork.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 11, 2021)

Xaeldaren said:


> I've had a couple of guitars messed up for this reason exactly, and I'm in my 30s. Getting better about it now - I don't deal with anyone who doesn't already have a great reception, and even then, it's for stuff I definitely won't feel confident doing myself, like fretwork.


I PROMISE you, fretwork isnt the big bad wolf anymore like it was pre youtube days. Its really not a crazy deal to work on your own frets, it seems scary because yeah, its metal work and you can't go back after you've made your mistake, but just like most things, a little practice goes a long way, and itll be a skill you'll be extremely happy to have after you've learned it. Go slow, steady, make deliberate and confident motions, and honestly most people would understand it after a little hands on work. 

I see SO MANY PEOPLE refinishing their guitars, modifying electronics...etc, but they wont touch their frets. Thats insane to me as finish work is much much much more finnicky ime.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Nov 11, 2021)

evade said:


> Not sure how people find em but i dont wanna shoot in the dark with google reviews


Yelp is how I usually go about it, I take their reviews _slightly _more seriously than google reviews.


----------



## Dave Death (Nov 11, 2021)

My only advice is to ALWAYS ask around with GIGGING musicians in your area about who they trust.

Pretty sure they won't say Guitar Center but hopefully they can tell you some alternatives. Eventually you will work out who the gun guy is.

Also make sure you ask people who actually use their Floyds. Some guys can just set up Telecasters and Les Pauls.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 11, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> ...
> 
> Also make sure you ask people who actually use their Floyds. *Some guys can just set up Telecasters and Les Pauls.*



I find that so hard to understand. It's not rocket science to set these things up correctly. It takes a bit more of time and patience, but in the end, it's like any other guitar... I know you all already know this, but I'm still amazed (in the sad way) about how can someone call himself a guitar tech and not know how to set up Floyds, they're around for about 40+ years already!... maybe it's me, I started guitar journey on guitars with floyds...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2021)

odibrom said:


> I find that so hard to understand. It's not rocket science to set these things up correctly. It takes a bit more of time and patience, but in the end, it's like any other guitar... I know you all already know this, but I'm still amazed (in the sad way) about how can someone call himself a guitar tech and not know how to set up Floyds, they're around for about 40+ years already!... maybe it's me, I started guitar journey on guitars with floyds...



For real.

That's another big red flag. If they can't set up trems, regardless of style, they're probably dogshit at about everything more intensive than lowering action or turning the truss rod. Run.


----------



## MrWulf (Nov 12, 2021)

Reminded me when i got my Agile drilled thru from front to back because the tech in GC drill thru the pickup mount hole when he install new pickups on it. He was usually a good tech with quick turnaround time so i kinda let it slide (and also the guitar was only 500$ or so), and he did make amend by not charging any fee at all for the set up. Still, it was a good guitar that got somewhat ruined


----------



## mystix (Nov 12, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Reminded me when i got my Agile drilled thru from front to back because the tech in GC drill thru the pickup mount hole when he install new pickups on it. He was usually a good tech with quick turnaround time so i kinda let it slide (and also the guitar was only 500$ or so), and he did make amend by not charging any fee at all for the set up. Still, it was a good guitar that got somewhat ruined



What?!?! Regardless if a tech has done good work for me in the past or not, if someone drilled holes through my guitar like that, they would be giving me more than a free set up. He would either be paying for it to be completely repaired and refinished or buy me a damn new guitar!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Reminded me when i got my Agile drilled thru from front to back because the tech in GC drill thru the pickup mount hole when he install new pickups on it. He was usually a good tech with quick turnaround time so i kinda let it slide (and also the guitar was only 500$ or so), and he did make amend by not charging any fee at all for the set up. Still, it was a good guitar that got somewhat ruined





mystix said:


> What?!?! Regardless if a tech has done good work for me in the past or not, if someone drilled holes through my guitar like that, they would be giving me more than a free set up. He would either be paying for it to be completely repaired and refinished or buy me a damn new guitar!



It's a solid fuck up, and one I've seen numerous times when techs were careless, but I wouldn't say a small 2mm or 3mm hole, which would probably look more like a ding, on the back of the guitar "ruins" it, nor would a full refinish, or Dio forbid, a whole new guitar, even be needed. 

A plug and spot fill would be quick, relatively easy, and virtually undetectable once done. That, a freebie, and maybe more work/a bit of cash would make things square, unless they were being a dick about the whole thing, then squeeze them.


----------



## laxu (Nov 12, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I PROMISE you, fretwork isnt the big bad wolf anymore like it was pre youtube days. Its really not a crazy deal to work on your own frets, it seems scary because yeah, its metal work and you can't go back after you've made your mistake, but just like most things, a little practice goes a long way, and itll be a skill you'll be extremely happy to have after you've learned it. Go slow, steady, make deliberate and confident motions, and honestly most people would understand it after a little hands on work.
> 
> I see SO MANY PEOPLE refinishing their guitars, modifying electronics...etc, but they wont touch their frets. Thats insane to me as finish work is much much much more finnicky ime.


I don't want to do fret leveling or replacement simply because it's tedious work with a good amount of prep involved too to tape everything off neatly. I really don't enjoy it, having done it successfully on my guitars a few times. I'd rather pay someone to do that work for me.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 12, 2021)

I've seen enough Kiesel idiots run a screw through the back of their guitar to ever let that happen to me, learn from others mistakes.



laxu said:


> I don't want to do fret leveling or replacement simply because it's tedious work with a good amount of prep involved too to tape everything off neatly. I really don't enjoy it, having done it successfully on my guitars a few times. I'd rather pay someone to do that work for me.


See, that's an issue of just not wanting to do the work, which is totally fine. Ive read enough of your posts to assure me you COULD do the work if needed, which is what I'm really getting at. It's just a good skill to have in case your tech is on vacation or don't have any in your area or don't have the money that month or etc.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I've seen enough Kiesel idiots run a screw through the back of their guitar to ever let that happen to me, learn from others mistakes.
> 
> 
> See, that's an issue of just not wanting to do the work, which is totally fine. Ive read enough of your posts to assure me you COULD do the work if needed, which is what I'm really getting at. It's just a good skill to have in case your tech is on vacation or don't have any in your area or don't have the money that month or etc.


thought kiesel was a fairly decent company


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 12, 2021)

evade said:


> thought kiesel was a fairly decent company


They mean Kiesel owners, not the company itself.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 12, 2021)

evade said:


> thought kiesel was a fairly decent company


Yeah I meant Kiesel owners swapping pickups before even trying kiesel pickups. 

God the amount of threads and posts asking what pickups to throw in a guitar they haven't played yet is insannnnnne.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Nov 12, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I meant Kiesel owners swapping pickups before even trying kiesel pickups.
> 
> God the amount of threads and posts asking what pickups to throw in a guitar they haven't played yet is insannnnnne.



I've been guilty of this far too often. I now wait and see how I feel about the stock pickups in a guitar, or I get the retailer to swap them to what I want prior to shipping if I know 100% that I don't like what's stock.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 12, 2021)

My local GC actually has a luthier and his apprentice doing the work currently. I know GC gets a lot of hate but I like my local GC.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> My local GC actually has a luthier and his apprentice doing the work currently. I know GC gets a lot of hate but I like my local GC.


Generally speaking - it's a flip of the coin. Doesn't mean luthiers can't work on GC, but most luthiers happen to not. 


Xaeldaren said:


> I've been guilty of this far too often. I now wait and see how I feel about the stock pickups in a guitar, or I get the retailer to swap them to what I want prior to shipping if I know 100% that I don't like what's stock.



I've never swapped out any pick ups from any of my guitars. I will say the most underwhelming pick ups are Dimarzio anythings.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 12, 2021)

IMO, the biggest hurdle to doing your own fretwork is getting the proper tools. It's not super tedious or anything if you have everything the pro's use. Takes maybe an hour, and you don't have to do it super often. But if you are trying to do everything with a ruler, a sharpie, and a piece of sandpaper, you are a) way more likely to fuck up and b) it's going to be tedious work. A good set of tools for fret dressing and leveling is probably going to cost you a fair amount over a hundred bucks. If you have 2-3 guitars and don't pound your frets very hard, I could see how the investment might seem imprudent.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 12, 2021)

Every time I come back to this thread, I'm reminded of a day a while back where I wandered into a local music shop for string or sticks or something, and there was a guy there stringing up a guitar for someone. If I remember right, he had it on his bench, put the strings on... tuned each string one at a time, figured he was done, picked it up, strum once, and both him and the customer were visibly uncomfortable with the sound it made. Dude either didn't know or forgot that each new string you put on was going to detune everything else as it adds tension, etc. Was a funny reminder not to trust that anyone working in retail really knows what they're doing with the products themselves.


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 12, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Every time I come back to this thread, I'm reminded of a day a while back where I wandered into a local music shop for string or sticks or something, and there was a guy there stringing up a guitar for someone. If I remember right, he had it on his bench, put the strings on... tuned each string one at a time, figured he was done, picked it up, strum once, and both him and the customer were visibly uncomfortable with the sound it made. Dude either didn't know or forgot that each new string you put on was going to detune everything else as it adds tension, etc. Was a funny reminder not to trust that anyone working in retail really knows what they're doing with the products themselves.



It's also a reminder of just how easy it is to forget the small stuff. Even for people who are pretty skilled, it's so easy to rush a little bit and forget something and end up having to start again. 

I used to live about equal distance between a navy base and an air force base, and there was a bit of a friendly rivalry. I once got drunk with some submariners, as you do, and we got to talking about why they joined the navy not the air force. As you can imagine, the sailors have a pretty low opinion of the fly boys, but one of them told me something interesting about "the kind of people who fly planes". Pre-departure checklists were in use for submarines about 90 seconds after the submarine was invented. But pilots were just casually hoping they remembered all the right stuff and faceplanting into cliffs for decades before that became standard practice for them. For submariners, the checklist was a better alternative to a horrendous watery grave. For pilots it was almost an insult, like you were telling them they don't know how to fly. 

Point being that it's super easy to forget one thing, even when you've done it a million times. Especially when you've done it a million times, because you aren't thinking about it too hard. 

Even the best tech in the world fucks stuff up. But if you do stuff the right way then even your fuckups aren't terminal.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 12, 2021)

Agreed. That was not the case this time though. This guy was taking his time and was genuinely surprised when his tuning attempt wasn't dead on after going once over each string. To me, it was funny. If I was the customer who didn't know any better, it would have been worrying.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Every time I come back to this thread, I'm reminded of a day a while back where I wandered into a local music shop for string or sticks or something, and there was a guy there stringing up a guitar for someone. If I remember right, he had it on his bench, put the strings on... tuned each string one at a time, figured he was done, picked it up, strum once, and both him and the customer were visibly uncomfortable with the sound it made. Dude either didn't know or forgot that each new string you put on was going to detune everything else as it adds tension, etc. Was a funny reminder not to trust that anyone working in retail really knows what they're doing with the products themselves.


lol 

and then there are people who take their acoustic guitar in for a restring


----------



## TedEH (Nov 12, 2021)

Did I forget that detail? This was an acoustic.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Did I forget that detail? This was an acoustic.


 oh i mean i saw someone with an acoustic getting restrung they day the guy fucked my set up up 

-- 

to be fair, i didn't know how to restring a floyd rose until recently learning how to do it


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 12, 2021)

Super late to this thread, but...yikes. I've seen some repair guy horror stories here over the years but this one is uh....pretty bad.
That said, the response from management sounds bang-on though. Much better than I would have expected from a Guitar Center, definitely enough to retain my business (though maybe not for repairs ). Hope it comes back cherry.

Shame it sounds like you're down in SoCal, I'm up in the north state and I've got a guy around here that does _bulletproof_ work. Works out of a local mom and pop shop though, so he's got quite a waitlist. I don't stop by often because I tend to do my own stuff but the last time I checked was right after the pandemic started and his waitlist was like 6 months long. Honestly though, the peace of mind is worth it imo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2021)

bostjan said:


> IMO, the biggest hurdle to doing your own fretwork is getting the proper tools. It's not super tedious or anything if you have everything the pro's use. Takes maybe an hour, and you don't have to do it super often. But if you are trying to do everything with a ruler, a sharpie, and a piece of sandpaper, you are a) way more likely to fuck up and b) it's going to be tedious work. A good set of tools for fret dressing and leveling is probably going to cost you a fair amount over a hundred bucks. If you have 2-3 guitars and don't pound your frets very hard, I could see how the investment might seem imprudent.



The tools have gotten crazy cheap, especially if you're only working on your own guitars one or two times a year. Even stuff like crowning files and full length sanding blocks are cheap on eBay or AliExpress. 

You could probably get a decent working set for like $50 including consumables.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 12, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The tools have gotten crazy cheap, especially if you're only working on your own guitars one or two times a year. Even stuff like crowning files and full length sanding blocks are cheap on eBay or AliExpress.
> 
> You could probably get a decent working set for like $50 including consumables.


You can get "tools" on alibaba or ebay or whatever, but, every time I've rolled the dice and tried to grab a cheap guitar tool from a shady amazon or ebay seller, it's ended up being largely non-functional. I'm sure they aren't all that bad, but if I have to spend $50 four times or spend $150 once, I think I'd be ahead of the game just getting the trusted brand.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Super late to this thread, but...yikes. I've seen some repair guy horror stories here over the years but this one is uh....pretty bad.
> That said, the response from management sounds bang-on though. Much better than I would have expected from a Guitar Center, definitely enough to retain my business (though maybe not for repairs ). Hope it comes back cherry.
> 
> Shame it sounds like you're down in SoCal, I'm up in the north state and I've got a guy around here that does _bulletproof_ work. Works out of a local mom and pop shop though, so he's got quite a waitlist. I don't stop by often because I tend to do my own stuff but the last time I checked was right after the pandemic started and his waitlist was like 6 months long. Honestly though, the peace of mind is worth it imo.


Such is the case with most of the local luthiers here. They're not down to accept new clients until Jan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2021)

bostjan said:


> You can get "tools" on alibaba or ebay or whatever, but, every time I've rolled the dice and tried to grab a cheap guitar tool from a shady amazon or ebay seller, it's ended up being largely non-functional. I'm sure they aren't all that bad, but if I have to spend $50 four times or spend $150 once, I think I'd be ahead of the game just getting the trusted brand.



You'd be surprised how close the gap has closed in the last few years. I use tools for a living, like every hour of every day at work, and what's coming out of China now is impressive. Especially the finer stuff like files and precision measuring tools.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 12, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd be surprised how close the gap has closed in the last few years. I use tools for a living, like every hour of every day at work, and what's coming out of China now is impressive. Especially the finer stuff like files and precision measuring tools.


Yeah, like I said, I'm sure some are great. The last set of nut slot files I bought off Amazon was back around February/March, and they were the wrong shape, and I already broke one of them, and it had some massive voids in the metal where it broke. The last metal ruler I bought was super thin and already bent (probably during shipping), and, last year, I bought a fret saw that worked great for all of about three cuts before it started fighting me. I looked at the teeth and they were already worn out as if I had been grinding it on concrete rather than trying to cut rosewood. OTOH, some of the electronics repair equipment I bought recently for 1/3 of the price was wonderful.


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Nov 16, 2021)

You never go to GC unless you are buying so e used gear, strings or picks. I would never let them service a guitar. You may want to have the guitar Plek'd. It will play like butter and the guys that have the machine are really great at dressing the frets. I'm hate hearing bad experiences like and I hope you can find a reputable shop or get some cheap no name guitars and start learning to level and dress frets yourself. It's what I did and none of my guitars ever need to see s tech. It takes time and practice but you will get it right


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 16, 2021)

the incompetency is astounding


----------



## Huzee (Nov 16, 2021)

People who own Ferrari’s don’t get them serviced @ WalMart.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 16, 2021)

Huzee said:


> People who own Ferrari’s don’t get them serviced @ WalMart.



Said in fortune cookie.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 16, 2021)

You don't know me.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 16, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> View media item 4406
> You don't know me.


"You don't have permission to view this album"

Did Martin Shkreli buy your photo album or something?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 16, 2021)

You never go to GC for tech work. Ever. And I wouldn’t have even left the store until I had spoken to that guy’s supervisor and let him know how bad of a fuck-up he hired.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 16, 2021)

bostjan said:


> "You don't have permission to view this album"
> 
> Did Martin Shkreli buy your photo album or something?



After I made some bank buying and flipping ESP NFT guitars, I realized I could also sell access to my Photo Album and I am raking in millions from a select group of Bitcoin miners. 

EDIT: I think I fixed it. LOL.


----------



## Ted Pikul (Nov 16, 2021)

Old guys don't understand Floyd Roses, I've found (speaking as an old guy). Honestly, it's hard to find techs who can work on guitars that aren't basic Gibson/Fender. I had a similar experience with someone who was supposedly a luthier. Painful lesson.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 16, 2021)

MikeH said:


> You never go to GC for tech work. Ever. And I wouldn’t have even left the store until I had spoken to that guy’s supervisor and let him know how bad of a fuck-up he hired.


no manager was on duty  



ArtDecade said:


> After I made some bank buying and flipping ESP NFT guitars, I realized I could also sell access to my Photo Album and I am raking in millions from a select group of Bitcoin miners.
> 
> EDIT: I think I fixed it. LOL.


lol


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 16, 2021)

Floyd's are old. They're literally older than I am. In fact, I'd argue they're boomer old. No excuse to call yourself a tech or luthier and not know how to work on one.


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 16, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, like I said, I'm sure some are great. The last set of nut slot files I bought off Amazon was back around February/March, and they were the wrong shape, and I already broke one of them, and it had some massive voids in the metal where it broke. The last metal ruler I bought was super thin and already bent (probably during shipping), and, last year, I bought a fret saw that worked great for all of about three cuts before it started fighting me. I looked at the teeth and they were already worn out as if I had been grinding it on concrete rather than trying to cut rosewood. OTOH, some of the electronics repair equipment I bought recently for 1/3 of the price was wonderful.



just don't buy the cheapest stuff. the files and the fret thingy I bought have been pretty good. spent like 20 bucks.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 16, 2021)

Is this slowly segueing into a 'good, inexpensive tools' thread? That's my jam.


----------



## SCJR (Nov 16, 2021)

This really hurt to read. I've only experienced one good tech at a GC in Winter Park, FL. The dude went to one of those month or so long luthier training courses and had a lot of experience. He was wasting his time there for sure. Every other time I've seen people checking out their repairs or setups when going to pick up just looked pissed, sad, and frustrated.

Honestly a great tech is invaluable and a real commodity these days, at least where I live. Even the most highly regarded shop in my tri-county area's services were a letdown. Even stupid stuff like me telling them nothing higher than 1.5 mm, I know it might buzz, I don't care. Just please get the fret dress right. Good job on the frets but my action is over 2 mm. I'm not the kid who hears one buzz that's inaudible through the amp and thinks the guitar is broken. I know what comes with super low action. 

Big deal? Not really. But huge wait times and I'm still adjusting at the end? Kind of annoying.


----------



## surge (Nov 16, 2021)

I envy people who live by luthiers who are competent and don't require you to leave your guitar in their garage for 3+ months just to get something simple done. In places like this (Western NY / Buffalo NY) guitar center is really the only option, and it's a terrible option because of stories like this post :| I usually end up sending my guitars out to Dan Erlewine, he's in Ohio so it's not that far of a trip for UPS and the shipping usually isn't that much either. 

I know it's little comfort, but plastic binding will eventually crack on its own. It's happened to every single plastic neck bound guitar I've ever owned. Usually takes 10+ years, though ;[


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm sorry this happened to you man. Totally sucks.

To add a random story to the mix, I've been swamped with work and had a guitar that desperately needed a setup. I figured, I'll shop around and get it set up and eat the fee. The guitar is a Charvel with a Floyd.

After searching around, I find a tech in Eugene, OR that has a lot of positive feedback (electric and acoustic) and call the guy. When I give him a call about what I was looking for, he goes on this rant about how hard it is to set up a Floyd, and how you constantly have to tune and re-tune it, you break strings while setting them up so you need to give a couple sets... WTF? Plus, the guy said that it would about $300. I was dumbfounded and just keep say stuff like "Huh. Really? Wow." Ran away as fast as I could.

Another 10 minutes and the dude would be telling me I need to replace the volume pot fluid for $60...


----------



## dspellman (Nov 16, 2021)

I knew where this was going as soon "fucked up taking my guitar to Guitar Center." 

I usually work with a really good tech in San Francisco, but occasionally I'll want something simple done here in LA, and there's a GC within five miles of my house at any point on the compass (honestly, I think there are about seven within reasonable driving distance) and all of them have a tech. 

So occasionally I'll go completely stupid and take a guitar there. And it's always (I repeat, *always*) a mistake.


----------



## DECEMBER (Nov 16, 2021)

GC has been so incompetent. None of the guitars on their walls are set up or tuned. You gotta tune each one to demo and even $1,000+ guitars/basses have severe fret buzz. They've sold me 3 back-bowed guitars and basses, all were returned. Ineeded a nut filed and the guy couldn't even tell me if that's something they can do. I found a file and did it myself.
Ultimately, I've resolved to never buy stringed instruments from them. With the prices and deals it's a great place to get pedals, accessories, keyboards, pro audio, basically just electronics. They know nothing about guitars and don't even try to have them in a sellable condition.
I would pursue compensation for the damages, insistently. I would not stop until they paid for their mistakes.
This is a great reason that we all should always take good pics of our guitars before handing them over for repairs/service. No matter how much you might trust or know the person, there's always a possibility that something might go wrong.
And why are black guitars so hard to find lately? They're all backordered.
Oh, another thing GC did: I ordered a used LP for $190. The G string just would not tune and the intonation was terrible. I returned it in-store and they put new strings on it and hung it on their wall for sale as NEW, $250!


----------



## elegost (Nov 16, 2021)

Read Yelp and Google Maps reviews for your area for guitar repair. You'll quickly get a feel for who the heavy hitters are. Then do some searches on their names on TGP, 7S.org, other guitar forums. Pick the one with the fewest red flags and have them do a simple setup on one of your guitars. If it comes back ok and there's no disasters, congratulations, you have a new guitar tech! THEN consider doing pricier irrevocable things like fret jobs. That's my approach.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 16, 2021)

SCJR said:


> This really hurt to read. I've only experienced one good tech at a GC in Winter Park, FL. The dude went to one of those month or so long luthier training courses and had a lot of experience. He was wasting his time there for sure. Every other time I've seen people checking out their repairs or setups when going to pick up just looked pissed, sad, and frustrated.
> 
> Honestly a great tech is invaluable and a real commodity these days, at least where I live. Even the most highly regarded shop in my tri-county area's services were a letdown. Even stupid stuff like me telling them nothing higher than 1.5 mm, I know it might buzz, I don't care. Just please get the fret dress right. Good job on the frets but my action is over 2 mm. I'm not the kid who hears one buzz that's inaudible through the amp and thinks the guitar is broken. I know what comes with super low action.
> 
> Big deal? Not really. But huge wait times and I'm still adjusting at the end? Kind of annoying.



Yes, because the problem with these techs at the end of the day, they operate under the mentality of "they know what's best".



surge said:


> I envy people who live by luthiers who are competent and don't require you to leave your guitar in their garage for 3+ months just to get something simple done. In places like this (Western NY / Buffalo NY) guitar center is really the only option, and it's a terrible option because of stories like this post :| I usually end up sending my guitars out to Dan Erlewine, he's in Ohio so it's not that far of a trip for UPS and the shipping usually isn't that much either.
> 
> I know it's little comfort, but plastic binding will eventually crack on its own. It's happened to every single plastic neck bound guitar I've ever owned. Usually takes 10+ years, though ;[


 I've not owned any guitar for 10 years, but at least now I know. Still though haha...



Danukenator said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you man. Totally sucks.
> 
> To add a random story to the mix, I've been swamped with work and had a guitar that desperately needed a setup. I figured, I'll shop around and get it set up and eat the fee. The guitar is a Charvel with a Floyd.
> 
> ...



I guess this tech really just didn't want to mess with FR. I don't understand how techs can be in the industry without actually knowing what to do. 



dspellman said:


> I knew where this was going as soon "fucked up taking my guitar to Guitar Center."
> 
> I usually work with a really good tech in San Francisco, but occasionally I'll want something simple done here in LA, and there's a GC within five miles of my house at any point on the compass (honestly, I think there are about seven within reasonable driving distance) and all of them have a tech.
> 
> So occasionally I'll go completely stupid and take a guitar there. And it's always (I repeat, *always*) a mistake.



Yeah, never take the shortcut. Learn from my mistake. 



DECEMBER said:


> GC has been so incompetent. None of the guitars on their walls are set up or tuned. You gotta tune each one to demo and even $1,000+ guitars/basses have severe fret buzz. They've sold me 3 back-bowed guitars and basses, all were returned. Ineeded a nut filed and the guy couldn't even tell me if that's something they can do. I found a file and did it myself.
> Ultimately, I've resolved to never buy stringed instruments from them. With the prices and deals it's a great place to get pedals, accessories, keyboards, pro audio, basically just electronics. They know nothing about guitars and don't even try to have them in a sellable condition.
> I would pursue compensation for the damages, insistently. I would not stop until they paid for their mistakes.
> This is a great reason that we all should always take good pics of our guitars before handing them over for repairs/service. No matter how much you might trust or know the person, there's always a possibility that something might go wrong.
> ...



Yea I agree with the display guitars, but I can't blame them for it since they're all demo instruments. People probably come in and fuck all that up, I don't expect them to always keep those instruments in tune and well set up. I do expect the ones in the "high end" room to be set up as those are generally kept away from the general public. Fortunately, I did pursue for compensation. They said they'd give me a call once it got to the luthier, but they never did. (I obviously called and followed up.) They have it now and will take a look at it tomorrow. The end of it is, yes, I will keep pursuing this matter until I'm compensated. 100%. 




elegost said:


> Read Yelp and Google Maps reviews for your area for guitar repair. You'll quickly get a feel for who the heavy hitters are. Then do some searches on their names on TGP, 7S.org, other guitar forums. Pick the one with the fewest red flags and have them do a simple setup on one of your guitars. If it comes back ok and there's no disasters, congratulations, you have a new guitar tech! THEN consider doing pricier irrevocable things like fret jobs. That's my approach.



The reviews are a hit or miss because it's usually just people who either know nothing about setting up guitars so a complete job is probably indiscriminately a good job for them, but I'm doing more and more research nowadays. 

The thing is - I can do my own setups when they're simple. Again, I just didn't trust myself to redress my own fret this time around.


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 17, 2021)

evade said:


> Yeah, never take the shortcut. Learn from my mistake.



A really frustrating part of being an adult is figuring out when "taking it to a guy" is the right choice and when it's the wrong choice.

I was brought up to always do stuff myself. That's just the kind of guy my dad is, and that's what he taught me to do. What he neglected to tell me was that once I moved out and no longer had access to the garage and a vast array of tools (and a guy with vast experience) that doing stuff myself was a whole different ball game. Things I do myself tend to be messy and have a lack of fit and finish, and I am mostly happy to take it to a guy to get a better result. 

It's not so much a shortcut to take your problem to someone; your time is worth something and so is the quality of workmanship. The issue is taking your problem to the right someone, who will charge a fair price and do good work.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 17, 2021)

surge said:


> I envy people who live by luthiers who are competent and don't require you to leave your guitar in their garage for 3+ months just to get something simple done. In places like this (Western NY / Buffalo NY) guitar center is really the only option, and it's a terrible option because of stories like this post :| I usually end up sending my guitars out to Dan Erlewine, he's in Ohio so it's not that far of a trip for UPS and the shipping usually isn't that much either.
> 
> I know it's little comfort, but plastic binding will eventually crack on its own. It's happened to every single plastic neck bound guitar I've ever owned. Usually takes 10+ years, though ;[


I didnt realize Dan took jobs anymore, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 17, 2021)

Danukenator said:


> When I give him a call about what I was looking for, he goes on this rant about how hard it is to set up a Floyd, and how you constantly have to tune and re-tune it, you break strings while setting them up so you need to give a couple sets... WTF? Plus, the guy said that it would about $300. I was dumbfounded and just keep say stuff like "Huh. Really? Wow." Ran away as fast as I could.



 Wow! good thing you avoided that guy. Me...I would've told him off lol. It's so damn easy to setup a Floyd once you learn how. I could understand a guitarist trying for the first time having a hard time because when used to fixed bridges you just keep tuning up when something is flat. With a Floyd all you have to do is keep the back cavity cover off, keep tuning up until the bridge is parallel with the body, then do the rest of the tuning between using the tuning pegs and tightening/loosening the claw to achieve your tuning while keeping the bridge level with the body. After locking use the fine tuners. Any decent tech should and would know this. Not trying to insult anyone on here that has trouble with Floyd's, but seriously anyone who gets a walk through from someone who knows how to do it wouldn't find it complicated anymore.


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 17, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Floyd's are old. They're literally older than I am. In fact, I'd argue they're boomer old. No excuse to call yourself a tech or luthier and not know how to work on one.



Yeah, Floyds have existed well before I began playing at 12, and now I'm in my 30's. Do these guys also not watch color TV?



surge said:


> I know it's little comfort, but plastic binding will eventually crack on its own. It's happened to every single plastic neck bound guitar I've ever owned. Usually takes 10+ years, though ;[



My 1993 Ibanez s540 has no cracks in the binding... yet.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 17, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> Yeah, Floyds have existed well before I began playing at 12, and now I'm in my 30's. Do these guys also not watch color TV?
> 
> My 1993 Ibanez s540 has no cracks in the binding... yet.



Floyds exist since late 70's / early 80's...

My S540 still has its binding intact..


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 17, 2021)

When I got my baritone from the used section, I asked them to change strings for me using baritone gauges. I asked to tune it to drop B. Luckily, I was observing. The tech was trying to tune it to standard E. I paused the tech and it seem she didn't know what drop B meant.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 17, 2021)

littlebadboy said:


> When I got my baritone from the used section, I asked them to change strings for me using baritone gauges.



... am I the only one that has never asked (or even thought to ask) a kid at GC to adjust or setup an instrument? I buy, I leave.


----------



## shredmechanic (Nov 17, 2021)

This was a painful read OP but, sadly, you're not alone. I had a guitar tech in LA trash my vintage Telecaster when I dropped it off for a setup and deny it. I've had a similar thing happen at GC and just refused to pay them for their shit work and walked out with my guitar.

Those two experiences were why I said "fuck it" and just bought all of the guitar tech tools to do my own setups, fret work, and electrical. Nobody cares about your guitars as much as you do.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Nov 17, 2021)

Damn bro , I mean it isn't the best work but it isn't the worst story I've ever heard . I'd be livid though . 

Contact GC and see what can happen . Don't even sound mad , just be professional and say you want to be reimbursed . Custom guitar too right ? Not like they can give you one off the shelf . 

I deal with a company called Long and McQuade here in Canada and I'm very , very fortunate my local store are all full of younger / middle age staff like me who go above and beyond in terms of service and I'd trust them with anything . The tech even makes his own guitars and basses on the side , and they're quality . Not all music stores are bad , but I'm sorry you had a shitty experience . GC won't want negative publicity , especially where big posts of forums can really sway people's faith in them . I'm sure they will help , but I hope you have pictures before the guitar was fucked so you can prove that it wasn't just you looking for a quick buck on a scam ya dig ? Eitherway , best of luck and keep us posted . I wouldn't worry about it too much , try not to stress about it . Everything that was tampered with can be fixed , so don't freak out . Wasn't like a neck-through fretboard got snapped or something . 

Just be polite and even mention this forum post . Majority of people here can testify to how things should be ; which GC did not provide .


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 18, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> ... am I the only one that has never asked (or even thought to ask) a kid at GC to adjust or setup an instrument? I buy, I leave.



One time I asked the DHL driver to help set up the new guitar he delivered. He did his best, but I could tell his heart wasn't in it.


----------



## torchlord (Nov 18, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Isn't it standard practice to mark fret tops with marker when doing a fret-level?
> 
> That said, by the end of it there shouldn't be any marker left, binding shouldn't crack, wood shouldn't chip, and the guitar better be in the same damn tuning it was brought in at. I'm also curious how they thought they'd level the frets with the strings still on. Seems like, if possible, it'd be more difficult than just removing them. What a shame.


I haven't bought these but I think it might be possible using these string spreaders.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B096K1TD3T/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## torchlord (Nov 18, 2021)

bigsimpin said:


> Feel for you dude... Not much you can do but find a reputable luthier and get it thoroughly looked at. I suggest a luthier because they do basic tech work but they repair and rebuild guitars, so should have more in-depth knowledge and experience than a "tech".
> 
> Sometimes you might be able to tell how good they are by how many guitars they've got backed up waiting for work (many and full shop = good, have it to you on the same day = red flag).
> 
> ...


I have to agree just take it to a luthier. All the guitar work I've had done turned out pretty good at Elderlies in Lansing Michigan who get a lot of their Luthiers who are trained at
*Bryan Gallops **School** of Building Guitar and Repair, which is near ware I live here in Michigan.
https://www.galloupguitars.com/repair-and-restoration/

"Dan (Erlewine) moved to Big Rapids and eventually met Bryan, who accepted a position with Dan that lasted until 1986. Once Dan moved on to Stewart MacDonald, Bryan became the owner and continued offering quality repairs specializing in Gibson, Martin and Fender guitar restorations."*

Only issue I had was that the guy at Elderlies wasn't to happy doing the stainless steel job and charged me $660 dollars. I recall him saying it killed some of his tools doing it but it turned good.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 18, 2021)

torchlord said:


> Only issue I had was that the guy at Elderlies wasn't to happy doing the stainless steel job and charged me $660 dollars. I recall him saying it killed some of his tools doing it but it turned good.



Stainless Steel frets are way harder than Nickel ones. Most traditional guitar maintenance and building tools are created with Nickel frets in mind. Although Stainless Steel frets are around for quite some time, they're just getting mainstream now, so old school luthiers/techs have a hard time on their tools with these "new" frets. Some will even refuse doing such jobs... $660 is way too much for a re-fret job, I payed €200 for a fantastic re-fret (stainless steel) on a local shop on 4 of my guitars and am about doing on 2 more... Stainless steel refrets are also "business killing" jobs, because they'll kill fret leveling/crowing/polishing works, which is/was a big part of a tech's/Luthier income... it's like big pharma curing illnesses, they'd go out of business...


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Nov 19, 2021)

Threads such as this one lead me to wonder in which other areas of life ss.org members are being blatantly overcharged by people who hate them. Some of y’all aren’t taking the hint when a tech doesn’t want to do a job.


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 19, 2021)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> Threads such as this one lead me to wonder in which other areas of life ss.org members are being blatantly overcharged by people who hate them. Some of y’all aren’t taking the hint when a tech doesn’t want to do a job.



If a tech doesn't want to do a job he can say he's real busy, or just bluntly say "Nah". If someone accepts the job then its entirely on them what happens. 

Sure, customers should generally not pay way over the odds for work. But then I have paid extra, and waited a long time, to have a dude I trust work on stuff themselves instead of their enthusiastic apprentice, or taking jobs to bigger companies that I don't have a relationship with.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 19, 2021)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> Some of y’all aren’t taking the hint


Conducting business via "hints" is not how you act as a professional. We're talking about adults doing their jobs, not high school kids trying to figure out if they like-like eachother.

If you, as a professional, are uncomfortable doing a job but take it on anyway, that's a failing on you, not the customer.


----------



## LostTheTone (Nov 19, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Conducting business via "hints" is not how you act as a professional. We're talking about adults doing their jobs, not high school kids trying to figure out if they like-like eachother.
> 
> If you, as a professional, are uncomfortable doing a job but take it on anyway, that's a failing on you, not the customer.



Indeed.

I'm not saying that every tech is expected to be a consummate pro, but they definitely need to have enough awareness to know when they can't do a job properly.

I can imagine the odd occasion where someone might say "Look, I can't promise this will go well..." and then take a job on that basis. There's always new stuff to learn, and sometimes you just haven't come across this specific thing before. And some jobs are just kinda weird and rare and there aren't many people who are actually working professionals who have done it. But both sides need to be clear that there are no guarantees.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 19, 2021)

When testing a tech/luthier on repair/maintenance on a personal guitar, one won't/should't trust them the beloved one. One should test the waters with a beater guitar. If the job turns out good, then one repeats, if not, lesson learned on said tech/luthier. That's what I've done when refreting my guitars, although I was already cool with them with previous jobs on my acoustic and fretless guitars.

Oh, the 200€ refret job was per guitar. So far, I've done 4 refrets there, 2 more will be done soon (guitars will be delivered to them next Monday) and a few more when possible on my end (it's quite an investment to refret all guitars...).


----------



## NG17_Victor (Nov 21, 2021)

This is why I always tell people to take their guitars to an independant tech/luthier. Else, if you must go to a music shop, ask to meet the tech/luthier and check his reviews. I have had so many guitars in my wokshop that came in butchered from music stores. In all cases: check reviews. If it doesn't look/feel right: don't do it! Sorry to hear your story man. I have sorted your guitar properly. Victor... [ Fret Friend: Guitar Workshop ]


----------



## CTID (Nov 21, 2021)

stories like this make me feel fortunate that the techs in my store are actually worth a damn, though they're a bit overworked

moral of the story i think isn't necessarily that everyone at GC is a bumbling dipshit, but you need to vet people before they work on your instruments. i wouldn't implicitly trust a tech simply because they _didn't _work at GC, nor would the opposite be true


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 22, 2021)

Yowza! That guitar got put through the fuckin' ringer!


----------



## /wrists (Dec 22, 2021)

I finally got it back today... 

Everything is pretty much fixed except it got a new scratch and the sharpie stains on the fretboard didn't leave so every time I play my hands turn black. 

Any recommendations on what to request from guitar center or should I walk away?


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Dec 22, 2021)

My two cents: Count your blessings that they didn’t “fix” it until it was unrepairable, use some rubbing alcohol and a q tip or section of paper towel to take the ink off the frets instead of complaining about it until it’s all been worn off onto your left hand, then use your next cheap guitar to learn how to do this kind of work. Make the most out of learning from the mistakes you, the tech, and the GC management made, and it will be a positive experience. If you’re still bummed about it, sell the guitar and treat yourself to a nicer one.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 22, 2021)

evade said:


> I finally got it back today...
> 
> Everything is pretty much fixed except it got a new scratch and the sharpie stains on the fretboard didn't leave so every time I play my hands turn black.
> 
> Any recommendations on what to request from guitar center or should I walk away?



The most that I would do regarding compensation would be to ask or firmly request some amount of store credit. Not knowing the exact details of whatever conversations you've had with any of the guys that you spoke to throughout your ordeal there, I dunno if that's actually an option and I'm sure that they're not going to give you any cash-money compensation but I'd absolutely see if I could at least wind up with some new string-sets, a pedal, etc out of them. 

Basically they do not care about this... It's Guitar Center. So there's not much that they'll do and they're certainly not going to suggest compensating you but the worst that they can say is "No" so I'd give it a shot. Glad you got your axe back in one piece although the additional scratch and Sharpie is quite the "We don't give a shit about you or your guitar" and for that alone, I'd seek out some store credit.


----------



## /wrists (Dec 22, 2021)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> My two cents: Count your blessings that they didn’t “fix” it until it was unrepairable, use some rubbing alcohol and a q tip or section of paper towel to take the ink off the frets instead of complaining about it until it’s all been worn off onto your left hand, then use your next cheap guitar to learn how to do this kind of work. Make the most out of learning from the mistakes you, the tech, and the GC management made, and it will be a positive experience. If you’re still bummed about it, sell the guitar and treat yourself to a nicer one.





High Plains Drifter said:


> The most that I would do regarding compensation would be to ask or firmly request some amount of store credit. Not knowing the exact details of whatever conversations you've had with any of the guys that you spoke to throughout your ordeal there, I dunno if that's actually an option and I'm sure that they're not going to give you any cash-money compensation but I'd absolutely see if I could at least wind up with some new string-sets, a pedal, etc out of them.
> 
> Basically they do not care about this... It's Guitar Center. So there's not much that they'll do and they're certainly not going to suggest compensating you but the worst that they can say is "No" so I'd give it a shot. Glad you got your axe back in one piece although the additional scratch and Sharpie is quite the "We don't give a shit about you or your guitar" and for that alone, I'd seek out some store credit.



I think there's an option for them to buy the guitar off me and I'm considering that...


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 22, 2021)

evade said:


> I think there's an option for them to buy the guitar off me and I'm considering that...


They won't give you what you want for it. Just alcohol and q tip the sharpie, and call the scratch a battle scar. It'll get hundreds and thousands more. 

Guitars look cooler with scratches anyways, my two cents.


----------



## /wrists (Dec 22, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> They won't give you what you want for it. Just alcohol and q tip the sharpie, and call the scratch a battle scar. It'll get hundreds and thousands more.
> 
> Guitars look cooler with scratches anyways, my two cents.


 The sharpie is triggering me because it soaked up INTO the fret board. So no amount of anything will get it out. 

Like a std


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 22, 2021)

Naptha the shit out of that board and keep wiping it off. Then oil the shit out the board and dye it if you want.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 22, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> Naptha the shit out of that board and keep wiping it off. Then oil the shit out the board and dye it if you want.


This.


----------



## Wynseun (Dec 29, 2021)

I've learned my lesson with stereotyping guitar techs. Had a Prestige once where the output jack was badly oxidized and needed to be replaced because the guitar was dropping the signal if the cable moved even slightly.

Took it to a local luthier to just replace the jack. This guy had great reviews on Google and he had a legot looking "workshop" and everything. Got my guitar back a week late (red flag one) and like an idiot didn't think to test or even check it. When I got home I saw he not only didn't replace the jack as requested, he drenched the entire cavity with contact cleaner or something and charged me $100 dollar for doing basically nothing. 

Found out later a bunch if guys in the area got burned by him and avoid him like the plague. I was one of the lucky ones and he didn't actually damage my guitar.


----------



## /wrists (Dec 30, 2021)

hey everyone i sold it to guitar center - remember ! if you see this guitar listed on their site, don't buy it cause they marked it up and the guitar is DAMAGED. so unless you want a damaged guitar for ~$1150 when you can get a pretty mint condition EII at that price on the used market 

thanks for following this thread everyone and thanks for all that helped me through this


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 30, 2021)

Sucks you weren't ultimately happy with it, but it sounds like selling it was the best answer and leaving it as-is was gunna bug you. Glad they were open to it.
Definitely pick up a beater and screw around with it, something you can afford making mistakes on. When I first started to take guitar seriously I bought myself an old Gio with the mission of trying to make it play as good as I possibly can (or at least as good as my others) without fear. If I screw up and damage it, I'm out like a hundred bucks and some time. The knowledge I gained from that thing is priceless.


----------

